# Lincoln's Hat



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Well,,, I finally got the hat to look right! However, Abe ends up with some very serious Hat hair issues!








I guess he could be the alternate universe Abe in which he was not a very successful participant in the Indian wars


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

"You're an ugly man, Abe. Why, if I was to meet a man ugly as you, I'd shoot him dead right there, out of mercy." -- Abraham Lincoln.


----------



## Rich Schiffman (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard,

When will the hat be ready for general sale? It will look great on an 1880s engineer or brakeman. 

Thanks,

Rich Schiffman


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Torby, great quote,,, prophetic and sad,,, but great. 
Richard 
Probably mid May. I'm still working on the prototype head band and shape.


----------

